#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AWS Codes, Publications....

## BornToSin

Use excel file to open the files, because some codes are in more than one excel sheets, and to avoid repeating of same files, some folders are empty, but in excel sheets they've linked onto location in another folder. Anyway, acc to AWS catalogue, it should look like this:

BTW. Bolded codes are here, unbolded are missing

*AEROSPACE*
*D17.1/D17.1M:2010-AMD 1	Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

*ALUMINIUM*
*A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes, Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
B2.1-22-015:2011	Standard Welding Procedure Specification (Aluminum)
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
*PHB-8	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum*
WQA	Welding AluminumQuestions and Answers


*AUTOMOTIVE*
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
*D8.8M:2014	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Arc Welding of Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum*

*BRAZING AND BRAZE WELDING*
*A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
BRH:2007	Brazing Handbook
C3.2M/C3.2:2008	Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design, Manufacture, and Examination of Critical Brazed Components*
C3.4M/C3.4:2016	Specification for Torch Brazing
C3.5M/C3.5:2016	Specification for Induction Brazing
*C3.6M/C3.6:2008	Specification for Furnace Brazing
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing*
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems

*BRIDGES*
*AASHTO/AWS D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code*

*CARBON STEEL*
*A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding*
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

*CAST IRON*
A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
*D11.2:1989 (R2006)	Guide for Welding Iron Castings*

*CERTIFICATION*
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors*
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
*QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC4:1989	Standard for Accreditation of Test Facilities for AWS Certified Welder Program
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
QC7:1993	Standard for AWS Certified Welders
QC7C:1993	Supplement C,Welder Performance Qualification Sheet Metal Test Requirements
QC7F:1993	Supplement F, Chemical Plant and Petroleum Refinery Piping
QC7G:1993	Supplement G, AWS Performance Qualification Test
QC10:2008	Specification for Qualification and Registration of Level I  Entry Welders
QC11:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level II  Advanced Welders
QC12:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level III  Expert Welders
QC13:2006	Specification for the Certification of Welding Supervisors
QC14:2009	Specification for the Certification of Welding Sales Representatives
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*
QC17:2015	Specification for AWS Accreditation of Certified Welding Fabricators
*QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel*
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians

*CHARTS*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector

*COMPUTERIZATION*
*A9.5:2013	Guide for Verification and Validation in Computation Weld Mechanics*

*CORROSION RESISTANCE*
C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
PRGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing

*CUTTING*
*A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
C4.6M (ISO 9013 IDT) :2006 (R2012)	Thermal CuttingClassification of Thermal CutsGeometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances*
C5.3:2000 (R2011)	Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting
*C7.2:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting*

*DESIGN*
*DPW:1997	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding
FWSH:1997	Design Handbook for Calculating Fillet Weld Sizes*

*EDUCATION AND TRAINING*
*API-M:2008	Study Guide for API Standard 1104*
CCRM:2015	Code ClinicStructural Welding Code  Steel
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors*
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
EG2.0:2008	Guide for Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Entry Welder
EG3.0:2006	Guide for the Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Level II  Advanced Welders
GWF:1998	Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training Facility
*QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology*
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

*ELECTROGAS AND ELECTROSLAG WELDING*
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding

*ELECTRON BEAM WELDING*
*C7.1M/C7.1:2013	Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding and Allied Processes*
C7.3:2016	Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding

*FILLER METALS AND FLUXES*
A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A4.3:1993 (R2006)	Standard Methods for Determination of the Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic,Bainitic, and Ferritic Steel Weld Metal Produced by Arc Welding
A4.4M:2001 (R2006)	Standard Procedures for Determination of Moisture Content of Welding Fluxes and Welding Electrode Flux Coverings
*A4.5M/A4.5 (ISO 15792-3 MOD):2012	Standard Methods for Classification Testing of Positional Capacity and Root Penetration of Welding Consumables in a Fillet Weld
A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013	Welding ConsumablesProcurement of Filler Metals and Fluxes
A5.02/A5.02M:2007	Specification for Filler Metal Standard Sizes, Packaging, and Physical Attributes
A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.5/A5.5M:2014	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.6/A5.6M:2008	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.7/A5.7M:2007	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Bare Welding Rods and Electrodes
A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes, Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
A5.11/A5.11M:2010	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Welding Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.14/A5.14M:2011	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Bare Welding Electrodes and Rods*
A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
*A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Weldin*g
A5.19:1992 (R2016)	Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
*A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.23/A5.23M:2011	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding*
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
A5.28/A5.28M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding
*A5.29/A5.29M:2010	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.30/A5.30M:2007	Specification for Consumable Inserts
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.34/A5.34M:2013	Specification for Nickel-Alloy Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding*
A5.35/A5.35M:2016	Specification for Covered Electrodes for Underwater Wet Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
UGFM:2010	Users Guide to Filler Metals

*FOOD PROCESSING SYSTEMS*
*D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
D18.3/D18.3M:2015	Specification for Welding of Tanks, Vessels, and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications

*FRICTION WELDING*
C6.1:1989 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Friction Welding
*C6.2/C6.2M:2006	Specification for Friction Welding of Metals*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

*GAS METAL ARC WELDING*
*PHB-4	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) and Flux Cored Arc Welding (FCAW)
PHB-8	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum*

*GAS TUNGSTEN ARC WELDING*
*A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
C5.5/C5.5M:2003	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing

*INSPECTION*
*B1.10M/B1.10:2009	Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
B1.11:2015	Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds
B4.0/B4.0M:2007	Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design, Manufacture, and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
*PHB-2	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection and Weld Discontinuities Causes and Remedies
PHB-6	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication and Welding Requirements
QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*
WI:2015	Welding Inspection Handbook
*WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology*
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

*LASER BEAM WELDING*
*C7.2M:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes
C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding*

*MACHINERY AND EQUIPMENT*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
*D14.1/D14.1M:2005	Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment
D14.3/D14.3M:2010-AMD1	Specification for Welding Earthmoving, Construction, and Agricultural Equipment
D14.4/D14.4M:2012	Specification for Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment
D14.5/D14.5M:2009	Specification for Welding of Presses and Press Components
D14.6/D14.6M:2012	Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment
D14.7/D14.7M:2005	Recommended Practices for Surfacing and Reconditioning of Industrial Mill Rolls
D14.8M (ISO/TR 17844 IDT): 2009	Standard Methods for the Avoidance of Cold *****s
D14.9/D14.9M:2013	Specification for Welding of Hydraulic Cylinders*

*MANAGEMENT AND ECONOMICS*
*DPW	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding*
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management

*MARINE*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
*D3.5:1993	Guide for Steel Hull Welding
D3.6M:2010	Underwater Welding Code
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D3.9:2010	Specification for Classification of Weld-Through Paint Primers*

*METALLURGY*
PRGWM	The Practical Reference Guide to Welding Metallurgy: Key Concepts for Weldability
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy, Carbon and Alloy Steels, Volume 1, Fundamentals

*NICKEL*
*G2.1M/G2.1:2012	Guide for the Joining of Wrought Nickel-Based Alloys*

*OXYFUEL WELDING AND CUTTING*
C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces, and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
*C4.2/C4.2M:2009	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Cutting Torch Operation
C4.3/C4.3M:2007	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation
C4.4/C4.4M:2007	Recommended Practices for Heat Shaping and Straightening with Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torches
C4.5M:2012	Uniform Designation System for Oxyfuel Nozzles
C4.6M:2006 (R2012)	Thermal Cutting  Classification of Thermal Cuts  Geometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances*

*PIPING AND TUBING*
*D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing*
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
*D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D10.8:1996	Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.10/D10.10M:1999 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing
D10.11M/D10.11:2007	Guide for Root Pass Welding of Pipe Without Backing*
D10.12M/D10.12:2000	Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
*D10.14M/D10.14:2010	Guide for Multipass Orbital Machine Pipe Groove Welding
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting*

*PLASTICS*
*B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics*
G1.1M/G1.1:2006	Guide to Ultrasonic Assembly of Thermoplastics
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds

*QUALITY PROCEDURES AND PERSONNEL*
*B2.1/B2.1M:2014	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.1/B2.1M-BMG:2014	Base Metal Grouping for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
B5.1:2013	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspectors
B5.2:2001	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspector Specialists and Welding Inspector Assistants
B5.4:2005	Specification for the Qualification of Welder Test Facilities
B5.5:2011	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Educators
B5.9:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Supervisors
B5.14:2009	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Sales Representatives
B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
B5.16:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Engineers
B5.17:2014	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Fabricators*
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
*C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding*
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables

*RADIOGRAPHY*
*B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*

*RAILROADS*
*D15.1/D15.1M:2012-AMD1	Railroad Welding Specification for Cars and Locomotives
D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles*

*REFERENCE*
*A1.1:2001	Metric Practice Guide for the Welding Industry*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
*A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding, Brazing, and Nondestructive Examination
A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions*
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
*JWE	Jeffersons Welding Encyclopedia
PHB-5	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Metric Practices for the Welding Industry*
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management
*WHB-1-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition, Volume 1, Welding Science and Technology*
WHB-2-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 2, Welding Processes, Part 1
WHB-3-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 3, Welding Processes, Part 2
WHB-4-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 4, Materials and Applications, Part 1
WHB-5-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition, Volume 5, Materials and Applications, Part 2

*RESISTANCE WELDING*
A1.10M:2007	Specification for Calibration and Performance testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding
*C1.1M/C1.1:2012	Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding
C1.4M/C1.4:2009	Specification for Resistance Welding of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
*C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing*
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
*D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
J1.1M/J1.1:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding Controls*
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual


RWPH	Resistance Welding Pocket Handbook
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians

*ROBOTIC WELDING*
*D16.1M/D16.1:2004	Specification for Robotic Arc Welding Safety
D16.2M/16.2:2007	Guide for Components of Robotic and Automatic Arc Welding Installations
D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding*
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel

*HEALTH AND SAFETY*
*D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
EWH-1 thru 14	Effects of Welding on Health, Vol. I through XIV
F1.1M:2006	Method for Sampling Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes
F1.2:2013	Laboratory Method for Measuring Fume Generation Rates and Total Fume Emission of Welding and Allied Processes
F1.3:2006	A Sampling Strategy Guide for Evaluating Contaminants in the Welding Environment
F1.6:2003	Guide for Estimating Welding Emissions for EPA and Ventilation Permit Reporting*
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector
*F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens
F3.2M/F3.2:2001	Ventilation Guide for Weld Fume
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
FUMES AND GASES	Fumes and Gases in the Welding Environment
Z49.1:2012	Safety in Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes*

*SHEET METAL*
*D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D9.1M/D9.1:2012	Sheet Metal Welding Code*

*SHIELDED METAL ARC WELDING*
*PHB-7	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Shielded Metal Arc Welding (SMAW)*

*SHIELDING GASES*
*A5.32M/A5.32 (ISO 14175 MOD):2011	Welding Consumables  Gases & Gas Mixtures for Fusion Welding and Allied Processes*
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting

*SOLDERING*
SHB	Soldering Handbook
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices
*B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
C3.11M/C3.11:2011	Specification for Torch Soldering*

*STAINLESS STEEL*
A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
*A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.9/A5.9M:2012	Specification for Bare Stainless Steel Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
G2.3M/G2.3:2012	Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels
PASS	The Professionals Advisor on Welding of Stainless Steels
WQS	Welding Stainless SteelQuestions and Answers

*STEEL*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
PHB-1	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Arc Welding Steel*

*STRUCTURAL WELDING*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel*
D1.1 CCRM:2015	Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel, Reference Manual
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D1.4/D1.4M:2011	Structural Welding CodeReinforcing Steel
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D1.7/D1.7M:2010	Guide to Repair and Strengthening of Existing Structures
D1.8/D1.8M:2009	Structural Welding CodeSeismic Supplement*
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
*PHB-3	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Welded Joint Details for Structural Applications
PHB-6	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication & Welding Requirements*

*STUD WELDING*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel*

*SURFACING*
*A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing*

*SYMBOLS*
*A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding, Brazing, and Nondestructive Examination*

*TERMINOLOGY*
*A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions*

*THERMAL SPRAYING*
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
*C2.18:1993	Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.21M/C2.21:2015	Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
*C2.25/C2.25M:2012	Specification for Thermal Spray Feedstock  Wire and Rods*
TSM	Thermal Spray Manual
*TSS	Thermal Spraying Practice, Theory and Application
TST	ASM Handbook Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology*

*THERMITE WELDING*
*D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles*

*TITANIUM*
*A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods*
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
*G2.4/G2.4M:2014	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Titanium and Titanium Alloys*

*WELDING CURTAINS AND SCREENS*
*F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens*

*ZINC COATINGS*
WZC	Welding Zinc-Coated Steels

*ZIRCONIUM*
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
*G2.5/G2.5M:2012	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Zirconium and Zirconium Alloys*

If someone have missing codes, please share it...let's make AWS complete  :Smile: 

links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## gunnerette22

I'm looking for AWS D16.4 Robotic Welding, the 2015 edition.  In this list it is not bolded, but in the files it is the 2005 version.  Does anyone have the updated 2015 code that they could share please?

----------


## endah

Dear BornToSin Bro,

Many thanks for shared

----------


## vfq3481

Great work!!!
THX!!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS Supplement to above, remember, you do not need the Reaffirmed if you have the original document. There are no changes when reaffirmed. Here are 27 additional files.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

thank you for useful update

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared useful material.

----------


## GAC2014

thanks!!

----------


## BornToSin

will do update during 2nite...

----------


## BornToSin

ok, thanx to Marty Thompson...
bolded are here, unbolded are missing either in total either current valid edition:


*AEROSPACE*
*D17.1/D17.1M:2010-AMD 1	Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

*ALUMINIUM*
*A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes, Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
B2.1-22-015:2011	Standard Welding Procedure Specification (Aluminum)
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
*PHB-8	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum*
*WQA	Welding AluminumQuestions and Answers*


*AUTOMOTIVE*
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
*D8.8M:2014	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Arc Welding of Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum*

*BRAZING AND BRAZE WELDING*
*A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
BRH:2007	Brazing Handbook
C3.2M/C3.2:2008	Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design, Manufacture, and Examination of Critical Brazed Components*
C3.4M/C3.4:2016	Specification for Torch Brazing
C3.5M/C3.5:2016	Specification for Induction Brazing
*C3.6M/C3.6:2008	Specification for Furnace Brazing
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing*
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems

*BRIDGES*
*AASHTO/AWS D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code*

*CARBON STEEL*
*A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding*
*A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding*
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

*CAST IRON*
*A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron*
*D11.2:1989 (R2006)	Guide for Welding Iron Castings*

*CERTIFICATION*
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors*
*CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual*
*QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC4:1989	Standard for Accreditation of Test Facilities for AWS Certified Welder Program
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
QC7:1993	Standard for AWS Certified Welders
QC7C:1993	Supplement C,Welder Performance Qualification Sheet Metal Test Requirements
QC7F:1993	Supplement F, Chemical Plant and Petroleum Refinery Piping
QC7G:1993	Supplement G, AWS Performance Qualification Test
QC10:2008	Specification for Qualification and Registration of Level I  Entry Welders
QC11:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level II  Advanced Welders
QC12:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level III  Expert Welders
QC13:2006	Specification for the Certification of Welding Supervisors
QC14:2009	Specification for the Certification of Welding Sales Representatives
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*
QC17:2015	Specification for AWS Accreditation of Certified Welding Fabricators
*QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel*
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians

*CHARTS*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
*F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector*

*COMPUTERIZATION*
*A9.5:2013	Guide for Verification and Validation in Computation Weld Mechanics*

*CORROSION RESISTANCE*
*C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel*
PRGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing

*CUTTING*
*A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
C4.6M (ISO 9013 IDT) :2006 (R2012)	Thermal CuttingClassification of Thermal CutsGeometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances*
C5.3:2000 (R2011)	Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting
*C7.2:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting*

*DESIGN*
*DPW:1997	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding
FWSH:1997	Design Handbook for Calculating Fillet Weld Sizes*

*EDUCATION AND TRAINING*
*API-M:2008	Study Guide for API Standard 1104*
CCRM:2015	Code ClinicStructural Welding Code  Steel
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors*
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
EG2.0:2008	Guide for Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Entry Welder
EG3.0:2006	Guide for the Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Level II  Advanced Welders
GWF:1998	Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training Facility
*QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology*
*WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook*

*ELECTROGAS AND ELECTROSLAG WELDING*
*A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding*
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding

*ELECTRON BEAM WELDING*
*C7.1M/C7.1:2013	Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding and Allied Processes*
C7.3:2016	Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding

*FILLER METALS AND FLUXES*
*A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A4.3:1993 (R2006)	Standard Methods for Determination of the Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic,Bainitic, and Ferritic Steel Weld Metal Produced by Arc Welding
A4.4M:2001 (R2006)	Standard Procedures for Determination of Moisture Content of Welding Fluxes and Welding Electrode Flux Coverings*
*A4.5M/A4.5 (ISO 15792-3 MOD):2012	Standard Methods for Classification Testing of Positional Capacity and Root Penetration of Welding Consumables in a Fillet Weld
A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013	Welding ConsumablesProcurement of Filler Metals and Fluxes
A5.02/A5.02M:2007	Specification for Filler Metal Standard Sizes, Packaging, and Physical Attributes
A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.5/A5.5M:2014	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.6/A5.6M:2008	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.7/A5.7M:2007	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Bare Welding Rods and Electrodes
A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes, Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
A5.11/A5.11M:2010	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Welding Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.14/A5.14M:2011	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Bare Welding Electrodes and Rods*
*A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron*
*A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Weldin*
*A5.19:1992 (R2016)	Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding*
*A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.23/A5.23M:2011	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding*
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
*A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding*
*A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
*A5.28/A5.28M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding*
*A5.29/A5.29M:2010	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.30/A5.30M:2007	Specification for Consumable Inserts
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.34/A5.34M:2013	Specification for Nickel-Alloy Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding*
A5.35/A5.35M:2016	Specification for Covered Electrodes for Underwater Wet Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
*UGFM:2010	Users Guide to Filler Metals*

*FOOD PROCESSING SYSTEMS*
*D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
D18.3/D18.3M:2015	Specification for Welding of Tanks, Vessels, and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications

*FRICTION WELDING*
*C6.1:1989 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Friction Welding*
*C6.2/C6.2M:2006	Specification for Friction Welding of Metals*
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

*GAS METAL ARC WELDING*
*PHB-4	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) and Flux Cored Arc Welding (FCAW)
PHB-8	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum*

*GAS TUNGSTEN ARC WELDING*
*A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
C5.5/C5.5M:2003	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding*
*D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing*

*INSPECTION*
*B1.10M/B1.10:2009	Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
B1.11:2015	Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds
B4.0/B4.0M:2007	Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design, Manufacture, and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
*PHB-2	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection and Weld Discontinuities Causes and Remedies
PHB-6	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication and Welding Requirements
QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*
*WI:2015	Welding Inspection Handbook*
*WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology*
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

*LASER BEAM WELDING*
*C7.2M:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes
C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding*

*MACHINERY AND EQUIPMENT*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
*D14.1/D14.1M:2005	Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment
D14.3/D14.3M:2010-AMD1	Specification for Welding Earthmoving, Construction, and Agricultural Equipment
D14.4/D14.4M:2012	Specification for Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment
D14.5/D14.5M:2009	Specification for Welding of Presses and Press Components
D14.6/D14.6M:2012	Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment
D14.7/D14.7M:2005	Recommended Practices for Surfacing and Reconditioning of Industrial Mill Rolls
D14.8M (ISO/TR 17844 IDT): 2009	Standard Methods for the Avoidance of Cold *****s
D14.9/D14.9M:2013	Specification for Welding of Hydraulic Cylinders*

*MANAGEMENT AND ECONOMICS*
*DPW	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding*
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management

*MARINE*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
*D3.5:1993	Guide for Steel Hull Welding
D3.6M:2010	Underwater Welding Code
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D3.9:2010	Specification for Classification of Weld-Through Paint Primers*

*METALLURGY*
*PRGWM	The Practical Reference Guide to Welding Metallurgy: Key Concepts for Weldability*
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy, Carbon and Alloy Steels, Volume 1, Fundamentals

*NICKEL*
*G2.1M/G2.1:2012	Guide for the Joining of Wrought Nickel-Based Alloys*

*OXYFUEL WELDING AND CUTTING*
C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces, and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
*C4.2/C4.2M:2009	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Cutting Torch Operation
C4.3/C4.3M:2007	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation
C4.4/C4.4M:2007	Recommended Practices for Heat Shaping and Straightening with Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torches
C4.5M:2012	Uniform Designation System for Oxyfuel Nozzles
C4.6M:2006 (R2012)	Thermal Cutting  Classification of Thermal Cuts  Geometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances*

*PIPING AND TUBING*
*D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing*
*D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing*
*D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D10.8:1996	Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.10/D10.10M:1999 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing
D10.11M/D10.11:2007	Guide for Root Pass Welding of Pipe Without Backing*
*D10.12M/D10.12:2000	Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe*
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
*D10.14M/D10.14:2010	Guide for Multipass Orbital Machine Pipe Groove Welding
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting*

*PLASTICS*
*B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics*
*G1.1M/G1.1:2006	Guide to Ultrasonic Assembly of Thermoplastics*
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds

*QUALITY PROCEDURES AND PERSONNEL*
*B2.1/B2.1M:2014	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.1/B2.1M-BMG:2014	Base Metal Grouping for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
B5.1:2013	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspectors
B5.2:2001	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspector Specialists and Welding Inspector Assistants
B5.4:2005	Specification for the Qualification of Welder Test Facilities
B5.5:2011	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Educators
B5.9:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Supervisors
B5.14:2009	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Sales Representatives
B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
B5.16:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Engineers
B5.17:2014	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Fabricators*
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
*C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding*
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables

*RADIOGRAPHY*
*B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*

*RAILROADS*
*D15.1/D15.1M:2012-AMD1	Railroad Welding Specification for Cars and Locomotives
D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles*

*REFERENCE*
*A1.1:2001	Metric Practice Guide for the Welding Industry*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
*A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding, Brazing, and Nondestructive Examination
A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions*
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
*JWE	Jeffersons Welding Encyclopedia
PHB-5	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Metric Practices for the Welding Industry*
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management
*WHB-1-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition, Volume 1, Welding Science and Technology*
*WHB-2-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 2, Welding Processes, Part 1
WHB-3-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 3, Welding Processes, Part 2
WHB-4-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition, Volume 4, Materials and Applications, Part 1*
WHB-5-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition, Volume 5, Materials and Applications, Part 2

*RESISTANCE WELDING*
A1.10M:2007	Specification for Calibration and Performance testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding
*C1.1M/C1.1:2012	Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding
C1.4M/C1.4:2009	Specification for Resistance Welding of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels*
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
*C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing*
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
*D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
J1.1M/J1.1:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding Controls*
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
*RWPH	Resistance Welding Pocket Handbook*
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians

*ROBOTIC WELDING*
*D16.1M/D16.1:2004	Specification for Robotic Arc Welding Safety
D16.2M/16.2:2007	Guide for Components of Robotic and Automatic Arc Welding Installations
D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding*
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel

*HEALTH AND SAFETY*
*D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
EWH-1 thru 14	Effects of Welding on Health, Vol. I through XIV
F1.1M:2006	Method for Sampling Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes
F1.2:2013	Laboratory Method for Measuring Fume Generation Rates and Total Fume Emission of Welding and Allied Processes
F1.3:2006	A Sampling Strategy Guide for Evaluating Contaminants in the Welding Environment
F1.6:2003	Guide for Estimating Welding Emissions for EPA and Ventilation Permit Reporting*
*F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector*
*F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens
F3.2M/F3.2:2001	Ventilation Guide for Weld Fume
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
FUMES AND GASES	Fumes and Gases in the Welding Environment
Z49.1:2012	Safety in Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes*

*SHEET METAL*
*D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D9.1M/D9.1:2012	Sheet Metal Welding Code*

*SHIELDED METAL ARC WELDING*
*PHB-7	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Shielded Metal Arc Welding (SMAW)*

*SHIELDING GASES*
*A5.32M/A5.32 (ISO 14175 MOD):2011	Welding Consumables  Gases & Gas Mixtures for Fusion Welding and Allied Processes*
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting

*SOLDERING*
SHB	Soldering Handbook
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices
*B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
C3.11M/C3.11:2011	Specification for Torch Soldering*

*STAINLESS STEEL*
*A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal*
*A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.9/A5.9M:2012	Specification for Bare Stainless Steel Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
G2.3M/G2.3:2012	Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels
*PASS	The Professionals Advisor on Welding of Stainless Steels*
WQS	Welding Stainless SteelQuestions and Answers

*STEEL*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
PHB-1	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Arc Welding Steel*

*STRUCTURAL WELDING*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel*
D1.1 CCRM:2015	Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel, Reference Manual
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D1.4/D1.4M:2011	Structural Welding CodeReinforcing Steel
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D1.7/D1.7M:2010	Guide to Repair and Strengthening of Existing Structures
D1.8/D1.8M:2009	Structural Welding CodeSeismic Supplement*
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
*PHB-3	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Welded Joint Details for Structural Applications
PHB-6	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication & Welding Requirements*

*STUD WELDING*
*D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel*

*SURFACING*
*A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing*

*SYMBOLS*
*A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding, Brazing, and Nondestructive Examination*

*TERMINOLOGY*
*A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions*

*THERMAL SPRAYING*
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
*C2.18:1993	Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites*
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.21M/C2.21:2015	Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
*C2.25/C2.25M:2012	Specification for Thermal Spray Feedstock  Wire and Rods*
TSM	Thermal Spray Manual
*TSS	Thermal Spraying Practice, Theory and Application
TST	ASM Handbook Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology*

*THERMITE WELDING*
*D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles*

*TITANIUM*
*A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods*
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
*D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing*
*G2.4/G2.4M:2014	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Titanium and Titanium Alloys*

*WELDING CURTAINS AND SCREENS*
*F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens*

*ZINC COATINGS*
WZC	Welding Zinc-Coated Steels

*ZIRCONIUM*
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
*G2.5/G2.5M:2012	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Zirconium and Zirconium Alloys*


updated links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Wit-w welding inspection technology workbook - fifth edition 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - WZC D19.0-72   Welding Zinc-Coated Steel 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS C2.23-2003 Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum, Zinc, and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel

See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS C2.20-2002 Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - CMWS-2005 - Certified Welding Supervisor Manual for Quality and Productivity Improvement

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tuatk

thank all of you

----------


## Marty Thompson

OK, here is a big one, thanks to mohamad3010 for the original file, here it is cleaned......AWS 5.9

AWS - Welding Handbook Ninth Edition Volume 5 MATERIALS AND APPLICATIONS, PART 2 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks to all of you

----------


## romeo1412

Big Thank , Marty & Mohamed3010

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - Supplement 2, includes following missing files, not the reaffirmed issues

A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A4.3:1993 (R2006)	Standard Methods for Determination of the Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic,Bainitic, and Ferritic Steel Weld Metal Produced by Arc Welding
A4.4M:2001 (R2006)	Standard Procedures for Determination of Moisture Content of Welding Fluxes and Welding Electrode Flux Coverings
A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
A5.19:1992 (R2016)	Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding
C6.1:1989 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Friction Welding
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
D10.12M/D10.12:2000	Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector
G1.1M/G1.1:2006	Guide to Ultrasonic Assembly of Thermoplastics
G2.3M/G2.3:2012	Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels
PRGWM	The Practical Reference Guide to Welding Metallurgy: Key Concepts for Weldability
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
TWM	Total Welding Management
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy, Carbon and Alloy Steels, Volume 1, Fundamentals
WQA	Welding AluminumQuestions and Answers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


We are still missing these...

A1.10M:2007	Specification for Calibration and Performance testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.28/A5.28M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.35/A5.35M:2016	Specification for Covered Electrodes for Underwater Wet Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding

C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
C2.21M/C2.21:2015	Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection
C3.4M/C3.4:2016	Specification for Torch Brazing
C3.5M/C3.5:2016	Specification for Induction Brazing
C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces, and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
C5.3:2000 (R2011)	Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding Gases for Welding and Cutting
C7.3:2016	Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding

CCRM:2015	Code ClinicStructural Welding Code  Steel

D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
D18.3/D18.3M:2015	Specification for Welding of Tanks, Vessels, and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications

EG2.0:2008	Guide for Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Entry Welder
EG3.0:2006	Guide for the Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Level II  Advanced Welders

G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds

GWF:1998	Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training Facility
GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables
PRGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning


QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians



TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS QC17-2015  Standard for AWS Accreditation of Certified Welding Fabricators

----------


## funfax

Many thanks all of you

----------


## Mechen

Thank a lot indeed

----------


## magdy_eng

please add this also to the updated list
Welding stainless steel - questions and answers a guide for troubleshooting stainless steel welding-related problems -AWS (2013)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

any chance for mediafire or 1fichier links?

See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## BornToSin

figured it out...  :Wink:

----------


## martin kurniawan

Dear BornToSin,

I am looking for AWS D1.8 2016 (Structural Welding Code Seismic Supplement)  do you have? Thank you in advance

----------


## Kumanan

G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010) Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006 Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
G1.10M:2016 Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas, Hot Gas Extrusion, and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds

GWF:1998 Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training 

Please upload if you have the above.
Thanks in advance

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you very much. God bless you.

----------


## BornToSin

ok* a lot of updates thanx to Marty Thompson...
again* only unbolded are missing:

*Aerospace*
*D17.1/D17.1M:2010-AMD 1	Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
*

*Aluminium*
*A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
B2.1-22-015:2011	Standard Welding Procedure Specification (Aluminum)
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
PHB-8	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum
WQA:2010	Welding AluminumQuestions and Answers
*

*Automotive
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
D8.8M:2014	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Arc Welding of Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum*

*Brazing & Braze Welding*
*A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
BRH:2007	Brazing Handbook
C3.2M/C3.2:2008	Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design* Manufacture* and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.4M/C3.4:2016	Specification for Torch Brazing
C3.5M/C3.5:2016	Specification for Induction Brazing
C3.6M/C3.6:2016	Specification for Furnace Brazing
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
*

*Bridges*
*AASHTO/AWS D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
*

*Carbon Steel*
*A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding*
GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

*Cast Iron*
*A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
D11.2:1989 (R2006)	Guide for Welding Iron Castings
*

*Certification*
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC4:1989	Standard for Accreditation of Test Facilities for AWS Certified Welder Program
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
QC7:1993	Standard for AWS Certified Welders
QC7C:1993	Supplement C*Welder Performance Qualification Sheet Metal Test Requirements
QC7F:1993	Supplement F* Chemical Plant and Petroleum Refinery Piping
QC7G:1993	Supplement G* AWS Performance Qualification Test
QC10:2008	Specification for Qualification and Registration of Level I  Entry Welders
QC11:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level II  Advanced Welders
QC12:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level III  Expert Welders
QC13:2006	Specification for the Certification of Welding Supervisors
QC14:2009	Specification for the Certification of Welding Sales Representatives
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters*
*QC17:2015	Specification for AWS Accreditation of Certified Welding Fabricators*
*QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians
QC47:2016	Specification for AWS Certification of Welders and Accreditation of Test Facilities
*

*Charts*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector
*

*Computerization*
*A9.5:2013	Guide for Verification and Validation in Computation Weld Mechanics
*

*Corrosion Resistance*
*C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum* Zinc* and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
PRGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing
*

*Cutting*
*A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
C4.6M (ISO 9013 IDT) :2006 (R2012)	Thermal CuttingClassification of Thermal CutsGeometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances
C5.3:2000 (R2011)	Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting
C7.2:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
*

*Design
DPW:1997	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding
FWSH:1997	Design Handbook for Calculating Fillet Weld Sizes
*

*Education & Training*
*API-M:2008	Study Guide for API Standard 1104
CCRM:2015	Code ClinicStructural Welding Code  Steel*
*CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors*
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
*EG2.0:2008	Guide for Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Entry Welder*
EG3.0:2006	Guide for the Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Level II  Advanced Welders
*GWF:1998	Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training Facility
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook
*

*Electrogas & Electroslag Welding
Reference	Title
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding*
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding

*Electron Beam Welding
C7.1M/C7.1:2013	Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding and Allied Processes
C7.3:2016	Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding
*

*Filler Metals & Fluxes*
*A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A4.3:1993 (R2006)	Standard Methods for Determination of the Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic*Bainitic* and Ferritic Steel Weld Metal Produced by Arc Welding
A4.4M:2001 (R2006)	Standard Procedures for Determination of Moisture Content of Welding Fluxes and Welding Electrode Flux Coverings
A4.5M/A4.5 (ISO 15792-3 MOD):2012	Standard Methods for Classification Testing of Positional Capacity and Root Penetration of Welding Consumables in a Fillet Weld
A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013	Welding ConsumablesProcurement of Filler Metals and Fluxes
A5.02/A5.02M:2007	Specification for Filler Metal Standard Sizes* Packaging* and Physical Attributes
A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.5/A5.5M:2014	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.6/A5.6M:2008	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.7/A5.7M:2007	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Bare Welding Rods and Electrodes
A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.10/A5.10M (ISO 18273 MOD):2012	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
A5.11/A5.11M:2010	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Welding Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.14/A5.14M:2011	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Bare Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding
A5.19:1992 (R2016)	Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.23/A5.23M:2011	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding
A5.28/A5.28M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.29/A5.29M:2010	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.30/A5.30M:2007	Specification for Consumable Inserts
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.34/A5.34M:2013	Specification for Nickel-Alloy Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.35/A5.35M:2016	Specification for Covered Electrodes for Underwater Wet Shielded Metal Arc Welding*
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
*UGFM:2010	Users Guide to Filler Metals*

*Food Processing Systems
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
D18.3/D18.3M:2015	Specification for Welding of Tanks* Vessels* and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
*

*Friction Welding
C6.1:1989 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Friction Welding
C6.2/C6.2M:2006	Specification for Friction Welding of Metals
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
*

*GMAW
PHB-4	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) and Flux Cored Arc Welding (FCAW)
PHB-8	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum
*

*GTAW
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
C5.5/C5.5M:2003	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
*

*Inspection*
*B1.10M/B1.10:2016	Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
B1.11:2015	Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds
B4.0/B4.0M:2016	Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design* Manufacture* and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PHB-2	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection and Weld Discontinuities Causes and Remedies
PHB-6	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication and Welding Requirements
QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters
WI:2015	Welding Inspection Handbook
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology*
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

*Laser Beam Welding
C7.2M:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes
C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding
*

*Machinery & Equipment
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
D14.1/D14.1M:2005	Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment
D14.3/D14.3M:2010-AMD1	Specification for Welding Earthmoving* Construction* and Agricultural Equipment
D14.4/D14.4M:2012	Specification for Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment
D14.5/D14.5M:2009	Specification for Welding of Presses and Press Components
D14.6/D14.6M:2012	Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment
D14.7/D14.7M:2005	Recommended Practices for Surfacing and Reconditioning of Industrial Mill Rolls
D14.8M (ISO/TR 17844 IDT): 2009	Standard Methods for the Avoidance of Cold *****s
D14.9/D14.9M:2013	Specification for Welding of Hydraulic Cylinders
*

*Management & Economics
DPW	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding*
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management

*Marine
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
D3.5:1993	Guide for Steel Hull Welding
D3.6M:2010	Underwater Welding Code
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D3.9:2010	Specification for Classification of Weld-Through Paint Primers
*

*Metallurgy
PRGWM	The Practical Reference Guide to Welding Metallurgy: Key Concepts for Weldability*
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy* Carbon and Alloy Steels* Volume 1* Fundamentals

*Nickel
G2.1M/G2.1:2012	Guide for the Joining of Wrought Nickel-Based Alloys*

*Oxyfuel Welding & Cutting*
C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces* and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
*C4.2/C4.2M:2009	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Cutting Torch Operation
C4.3/C4.3M:2007	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation
C4.4/C4.4M:2007	Recommended Practices for Heat Shaping and Straightening with Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torches
C4.5M:2012	Uniform Designation System for Oxyfuel Nozzles
C4.6M:2006 (R2012)	Thermal Cutting  Classification of Thermal Cuts  Geometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances
*

*Piping & Tubing
D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D10.8:1996	Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.10/D10.10M:1999 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing
D10.11M/D10.11:2007	Guide for Root Pass Welding of Pipe Without Backing
D10.12M/D10.12:2000	Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
D10.14M/D10.14:2010	Guide for Multipass Orbital Machine Pipe Groove Welding
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
*

*Plastics
B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
G1.1M/G1.1:2006	Guide to Ultrasonic Assembly of Thermoplastics
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds*
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds


*Qualification Procedures & Personnel*
*B2.1/B2.1M:2014	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.1/B2.1M-BMG:2014	Base Metal Grouping for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
B5.1:2013	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspectors
B5.2:2001	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspector Specialists and Welding Inspector Assistants
B5.4:2005	Specification for the Qualification of Welder Test Facilities
B5.5:2011	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Educators
B5.9:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Supervisors
B5.14:2009	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Sales Representatives
B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
B5.16:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Engineers
B5.17:2014	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Fabricators
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
C7.4/C7.4M:2008	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds*
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables

*Radiography
B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters
*

*Railroads
D15.1/D15.1M:2012-AMD1	Railroad Welding Specification for Cars and Locomotives
D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles
*

*Reference
A1.1:2001	Metric Practice Guide for the Welding Industry*
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
*A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding* Brazing* and Nondestructive Examination
A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions*
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
*JWE	Jeffersons Welding Encyclopedia
PHB-5	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Metric Practices for the Welding Industry
PPGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning*
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management
*WHB-1-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition* Volume 1* Welding Science and Technology
WHB-2-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 2* Welding Processes* Part 1
WHB-3-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 3* Welding Processes* Part 2
WHB-4-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 4* Materials and Applications* Part 1
WHB-5-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition* Volume 5* Materials and Applications* Part 2*

*Resistance Welding*
A1.10M:2007	Specification for Calibration and Performance testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding
*C1.1M/C1.1:2012	Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding
C1.4M/C1.4:2009	Specification for Resistance Welding of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
J1.1M/J1.1:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding Controls
J1.2M/J1.2;2016	Guide to Installation and Maintenance of Resistance Welding Machines*
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
*RWPH	Resistance Welding Pocket Handbook
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians*

*Robotic Welding
D16.1M/D16.1:2004	Specification for Robotic Arc Welding Safety
D16.2M/16.2:2007	Guide for Components of Robotic and Automatic Arc Welding Installations
D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
*

*Health & Safety
D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
EWH-1 thru 14	Effects of Welding on Health* Vol. I through XIV
F1.1M:2006	Method for Sampling Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes
F1.2:2013	Laboratory Method for Measuring Fume Generation Rates and Total Fume Emission of Welding and Allied Processes
F1.3:2006	A Sampling Strategy Guide for Evaluating Contaminants in the Welding Environment
F1.6:2003	Guide for Estimating Welding Emissions for EPA and Ventilation Permit Reporting
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector
F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens
F3.2M/F3.2:2001	Ventilation Guide for Weld Fume
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
FUMES AND GASES	Fumes and Gases in the Welding Environment
Z49.1:2012	Safety in Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes
*

*Sheet Metal
D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D9.1M/D9.1:2012	Sheet Metal Welding Code
*

*SMAW
PHB-7	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Shielded Metal Arc Welding (SMAW)
*

*Shielding Gases
A5.32M/A5.32 (ISO 14175 MOD):2011	Welding Consumables  Gases & Gas Mixtures for Fusion Welding and Allied Processes
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting
*

*Soldering*
SHB	Soldering Handbook
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices
*B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
C3.11M/C3.11:2011	Specification for Torch Soldering
*

*Stainless Steel
A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.9/A5.9M:2012	Specification for Bare Stainless Steel Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube*
G2.3M/G2.3:2012	Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels
*PASS	The Professionals Advisor on Welding of Stainless Steels
WQS	Welding Stainless SteelQuestions and Answers*

*Steel
D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
PHB-1	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Arc Welding Steel
*

*Structural Welding
D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.1 CCRM:2015	Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel* Reference Manual*
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
*D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D1.4/D1.4M:2011	Structural Welding CodeReinforcing Steel
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D1.7/D1.7M:2010	Guide to Repair and Strengthening of Existing Structures
D1.8/D1.8M:2016	Structural Welding CodeSeismic Supplement
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
PHB-3	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Welded Joint Details for Structural Applications
PHB-6	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication & Welding Requirements
*

*Stud Welding
D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
*

*Surfacing
A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing
*

*Symbols
A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding* Brazing* and Nondestructive Examination
*

*Terminology
A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions
*

*Thermal Spraying
C2.16/C2.16M:2002	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
C2.18:1993	Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.21M/C2.21:2015	Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum* Zinc* and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
C2.25/C2.25M:2012	Specification for Thermal Spray Feedstock  Wire and Rods*
TSM	Thermal Spray Manual
*TSS	Thermal Spraying Practice* Theory and Application
TST	ASM Handbook Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology
*

*Thermite Welding
D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles
*

*Titanium
A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
G2.4/G2.4M:2014	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Titanium and Titanium Alloys
*

*Welding Curtains & Screens
F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens
*

*Zinc Coatings
WZC	Welding Zinc-Coated Steels
*

*Zirconium
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
G2.5/G2.5M:2012	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Zirconium and Zirconium Alloys
*

new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS A5.36-2016 Spec for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for FCAW and Metal Cored Electrodes for GMAW

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - WIT-W-2008 Welding Inspection Technology Workbook 5th Ed. 2008

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS G2.3 G2.3M-2012 Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is not A1.10M:2007 
The correct number is A10.1
AWS A10.1M-2007 Calibration and Performance Testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Current Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding

----------


## Marty Thompson

TWM - Total Welding Management - Barckhoff 2005

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Aws qc1-2016 standard for aws certification of welding inspectors

----------


## Marty Thompson

You have EG3.0 listed as 2006* the 2016 catalog lists the latest EG3.0 as 1996 which I have already provided.

See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## BornToSin

many thanks for the updates...and the correction  :Wink:

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - TSM - Thermal Spray Manual A practical reference guide 1996

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - CMWS-2005 - Certified Welding Supervisor Manual for Quality and Productivity Improvement

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - Welding Inspection Handbook 4th 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

we still missing here:

GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy* Carbon and Alloy Steels* Volume 1* Fundamentals
C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces* and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
SHB	Soldering Handbook
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices


anyone have any of these???

----------


## Mechen

SHB	Soldering Handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

AWS_ Welding Metallurgy_ Carbon and Alloy Steels* Volume I_  Fundamentals* 4 Edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

thanx* but first one is actually brazing handbook* not soldering  :Wink:

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi Mechen*
Download Link pages could not be opened* Appreciate if you can upload in some other website like 4shared or mediafire.
Thanks in Advance.





> SHB    Soldering Handbook
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## Mechen

*** Soldering Handbook by Rudolf Strauss* Dr.Ing.* FIM (Auth.)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

thanks* but either it not AWS publication* either is some old edition* because author of valid third edition from 1999 is Vianco* Paul T....can someone confirm this...?!

----------


## Marty Thompson

That one is...
*** Soldering Handbook
2nd Edition
Authors: RUDOLF STRAUSS
Paperback ISBN: 9780750635899
eBook ISBN: 9780080480978
Imprint: Newnes
Published Date: 24th February 1998
Page Count: 400

Full download with front page and contents
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

ok* thanks Mechen & MArty for uploading and explanation  :Smile: 

See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## BornToSin

ok* here's updated link with some missing codes thanks to marty thompson & mechen...and the missing list is now:

GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
SHB	Soldering Handbook - missing 3rd edition
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


new link:

----------


## Marty Thompson

The AWS - RWM-2003 Resistance Welding Manual 4th 2003 by RWMA has been shared several times

----------


## BornToSin

LOL...then it's my mistake* will try to find it now

----------


## BornToSin

done  :Smile:

----------


## Marty Thompson

The AWS - RWM-2003 Resistance Welding Manual 4th 2003 by RWMA was shared in the supplement 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and here individually

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

AWS - Soldering Handbook 3rd Ed. - Vianco 1999

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

in prligano's world* they would say  "najisimo"... just kidding  :Witless: 
thanks

----------


## aleiser

tHANK A LOT

----------


## daniel.torres

Any one have this standard?

AWS A5.1/A5.1M:2012 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes

Please share

Greetings

Daniel Torres

----------


## ouari

many thanks

----------


## TheGhost

Thank you so much 
BornToSin

----------


## ouari

Here the link to your request


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## BornToSin

GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BornToSin

some publications on spanish:

A1.1:2001
A2.4:2012
B1.10M/B1.10:2009
D1.5M/D1.5:2010
QC1:2007
Z49.1:2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chlee86

Dear BornToSin*

Thanks a lot for the update! But would you please confirm the version for AWS D17.1/D17.1M? I noticed that the version inside the zipped file is without AMD1.

Thanks again.

----------


## mehta_pathik

Thanks for all the support.

Do anybody have

PAPS-99PV  The Professional's adviser on Arc Welding Power Sources and related equipment.

Please share the same. I need it.

Thanks in advance......

----------


## daniel.torres

Does anyone have the code "D3.5: 1993 (R2000) GUIDE FOR STEEL HULL WELDING" and other documents of the American Bureau of Shipping that relate to welding in the manufacture of ships?
Thanks in advance

----------


## hakkik

Hi everybody*

Anyone got AWS D1.6 2017 edition

Thanks

----------


## BornToSin

the list on 21.11.2017:

D17.1/D17.1M:2017	Specification for Fusion Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.10/A5.10M:2017	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
B2.1-22-015:2011	Standard Welding Procedure Specification (Aluminum)
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications
PHB-8	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum
WQA:2010	Welding AluminumQuestions and Answers

D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
D8.2M:2017	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Aluminium
D8.8M:2014	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Arc Welding of Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D8.14M:2008	Specification for Automotive Weld QualityArc Welding of Aluminum

A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
BRH:2007	Brazing Handbook
C3.2M/C3.2:2008	Standard Method for Evaluating the Strength of Brazed Joints
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design* Manufacture* and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.4M/C3.4:2016	Specification for Torch Brazing
C3.5M/C3.5:2016	Specification for Induction Brazing
C3.6M/C3.6:2016	Specification for Furnace Brazing
C3.7M/C3.7:2011	Specification for Aluminum Brazing
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems

AASHTO/AWS D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code

A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
GTW:2005	Guide to Weldability: Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels

A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
D11.2:1989 (R2006)	Guide for Welding Iron Castings

CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
QC1:2016	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC4:1989	Standard for Accreditation of Test Facilities for AWS Certified Welder Program
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
QC7:1993	Standard for AWS Certified Welders
QC7C:1993	Supplement C*Welder Performance Qualification Sheet Metal Test Requirements
QC7F:1993	Supplement F* Chemical Plant and Petroleum Refinery Piping
QC7G:1993	Supplement G* AWS Performance Qualification Test
QC10:2008	Specification for Qualification and Registration of Level I  Entry Welders
QC11:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level II  Advanced Welders
QC12:1996	Specification for Qualification and Certification for Level III  Expert Welders
QC13:2006	Specification for the Certification of Welding Supervisors
QC14:2009	Specification for the Certification of Welding Sales Representatives
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters
QC17:2015	Specification for AWS Accreditation of Certified Welding Fabricators
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians
QC47:2016	Specification for AWS Certification of Welders and Accreditation of Test Facilities

A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector

A9.5:2013	Guide for Verification and Validation in Computation Weld Mechanics

C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum* Zinc* and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
PRGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing

A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
C4.6M (ISO 9013 IDT) :2006 (R2012)	Thermal CuttingClassification of Thermal CutsGeometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances
C5.3:2000 (R2011)	Recommended Practices for Air Carbon Arc Gouging and Cutting
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting
C7.2:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting

DPW:1997	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding
FWSH:1997	Design Handbook for Calculating Fillet Weld Sizes

API-M:2008	Study Guide for API Standard 1104
CCRM:2015	Code ClinicStructural Welding Code  Steel
CM:2000	Certification Manual for Welding Inspectors
CMWS:2005	Certified Welding Supervisor Manual
EG2.0:2008	Guide for Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Entry Welder
EG3.0:1996	Guide for the Training and Qualification of Welding Personnel: Level II  Advanced Welders
GWF:1998	Guide for Setting Up a Welder Training Facility
QC5:1991	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Educators
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding
C5.7:2000 (R2006)	Recommended Practices for Electrogas Welding

C7.1M/C7.1:2013	Recommended Practices for Electron Beam Welding and Allied Processes
C7.3:2016	Process Specification for Electron Beam Welding

A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A4.3:1993 (R2006)	Standard Methods for Determination of the Diffusible Hydrogen Content of Martensitic*Bainitic* and Ferritic Steel Weld Metal Produced by Arc Welding
A4.4M:2001 (R2006)	Standard Procedures for Determination of Moisture Content of Welding Fluxes and Welding Electrode Flux Coverings
A4.5M/A4.5 (ISO 15792-3 MOD):2012	Standard Methods for Classification Testing of Positional Capacity and Root Penetration of Welding Consumables in a Fillet Weld
A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013	Welding ConsumablesProcurement of Filler Metals and Fluxes
A5.02/A5.02M:2007	Specification for Filler Metal Standard Sizes* Packaging* and Physical Attributes
A5.1/A5.1M:2012	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.2/A5.2M:2007	Specification for Carbon and Low Alloy Steel Rods for Oxyfuel Gas Welding
A5.3/A5.3M:1999 (R2007)	Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.5/A5.5M:2014	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.6/A5.6M:2008	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.7/A5.7M:2007	Specification for Copper and Copper-Alloy Bare Welding Rods and Electrodes
A5.8M/A5.8-AMD 1:2011	Specification for Filler Metals for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.9/A5.9M:2017	Welding Consumables - Wire Electrodes* Strip Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Arc Welding Of Stainless And Heat Resistant Steel - Classification
A5.10/A5.10M:2017	Welding Consumables  Wire Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloys  Classification
A5.11/A5.11M:2010	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Welding Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.12M/A5.12 (ISO 6848 MOD):2009	Specification for Tungsten and Tungsten-Alloy Electrodes for Arc Welding and Cutting
A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.14/A5.14M:2011	Specification for Nickel and Nickel-Alloy Bare Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.15:1990 (R2016)	Specification for Welding Electrodes and Rods for Cast Iron
A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.17/A5.17M:1997 (R2007)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.18/A5.18M:2005	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Arc Welding
A5.19:1992 (R2016)	Specification for Magnesium Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.20/A5.20M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.23/A5.23M:2011	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Submerged Arc Welding
A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
A5.25/A5.25M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Fluxes for Electroslag Welding
A5.26/A5.26M:1997 (R2009)	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Electrogas Welding
A5.28/A5.28M:2005 (R2015)	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes and Rods for Gas Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.29/A5.29M:2010	Specification for Low-Alloy Steel Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.30/A5.30M:2007	Specification for Consumable Inserts
A5.31M/A5.31:2012	Specification for Fluxes for Brazing and Braze Welding
A5.34/A5.34M:2013	Specification for Nickel-Alloy Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding
A5.35/A5.35M:2016	Specification for Covered Electrodes for Underwater Wet Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.36/A5.36M:2016	Specification for Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel Flux Cored Electrodes for Flux Cored Arc Welding and Metal Cored Electrodes for Metal Arc Welding
UGFM:2010	Users Guide to Filler Metals

D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
D18.3/D18.3M:2015	Specification for Welding of Tanks* Vessels* and Other Equipment in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications

C6.1:1989 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Friction Welding
C6.2/C6.2M:2006	Specification for Friction Welding of Metals
D17.3/D17.3M:2016	Specification for Friction Stir Welding of Aluminum Alloys for Aerospace Applications

PHB-4	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) and Flux Cored Arc Welding (FCAW)
PHB-8	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Gas Metal Arc Welding (GMAW) of Aluminum

A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
C5.5/C5.5M:2003	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing

B1.10M/B1.10:2016	Guide for the Nondestructive Examination of Welds
B1.11:2015	Guide for the Visual Examination of Welds
B4.0/B4.0M:2016	Standard Methods for Mechanical Testing of Welds
C3.3:2008	Recommended Practices for the Design* Manufacture* and Examination of Critical Brazed Components
C3.8M/C3.8:2011	Specification for the Pulse-Echo Ultrasonic Examination of Brazed Joints
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PHB-2	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection and Weld Discontinuities Causes and Remedies
PHB-6	Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication and Welding Requirements
QC1:2007	Standard for AWS Certification of Welding Inspectors
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters
WI:2015	Welding Inspection Handbook
WIT-T:2008	Welding Inspection Technology
WIT-W:2008	Welding Inspection Technology Workbook

C7.2M:2010	Recommended Practices for Laser Beam Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes
C7.4/C7.4M:2017	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding
C7.6/C7.6M:2017	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Hybrid Welding

C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
D14.1/D14.1M:2005	Specification for Welding of Industrial and Mill Cranes and Other Material Handling Equipment
D14.3/D14.3M:2010-AMD1	Specification for Welding Earthmoving* Construction* and Agricultural Equipment
D14.4/D14.4M:2012	Specification for Welded Joints in Machinery and Equipment
D14.5/D14.5M:2009	Specification for Welding of Presses and Press Components
D14.6/D14.6M:2012	Specification for Welding of Rotating Elements of Equipment
D14.7/D14.7M:2005	Recommended Practices for Surfacing and Reconditioning of Industrial Mill Rolls
D14.8M (ISO/TR 17844 IDT): 2009	Standard Methods for the Avoidance of Cold *****s
D14.9/D14.9M:2013	Specification for Welding of Hydraulic Cylinders

DPW	Design and Planning Manual for Cost-Effective Welding
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management

C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
D3.5:1993	Guide for Steel Hull Welding
D3.6M:2010	Underwater Welding Code
D3.7:2004	Guide for Aluminum Hull Welding
D3.9:2010	Specification for Classification of Weld-Through Paint Primers

PRGWM	The Practical Reference Guide to Welding Metallurgy: Key Concepts for Weldability
WM1.4	Welding Metallurgy* Carbon and Alloy Steels* Volume 1* Fundamentals

G2.1M/G2.1:2012	Guide for the Joining of Wrought Nickel-Based Alloys

C4.1:1977 (R2010)	Criteria for Describing Oxygen-Cut Surfaces* and Oxygen Cutting Surface Roughness Gauge
C4.2/C4.2M:2009	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Cutting Torch Operation
C4.3/C4.3M:2007	Recommended Practices for Safe Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torch Operation
C4.4/C4.4M:2007	Recommended Practices for Heat Shaping and Straightening with Oxyfuel Gas Heating Torches
C4.5M:2012	Uniform Designation System for Oxyfuel Nozzles
C4.6M:2006 (R2012)	Thermal Cutting  Classification of Thermal Cuts  Geometric Product Specification and Quality Tolerances

D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
D10.7M/D10.7:2008	Guide for the Gas Shielded Arc Welding of Aluminum and Aluminum Alloy Pipe
D10.8:1996	Recommended Practices for Welding of Chromium-Molybdenum Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.10/D10.10M:1999 (R2009)	Recommended Practices for Local Heating of Welds in Piping and Tubing
D10.11M/D10.11:2007	Guide for Root Pass Welding of Pipe Without Backing
D10.12M/D10.12:2000	Guide for Welding Mild Steel Pipe
D10.13/D10.13M:2001	Recommended Practices for the Brazing of Copper Tubing and Fittings for Medical Gas Systems
D10.14M/D10.14:2010	Guide for Multipass Orbital Machine Pipe Groove Welding
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting

B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
G1.1M/G1.1:2006	Guide to Ultrasonic Assembly of Thermoplastics
G1.2M/G1.2:1999 (R2010)	Specification for Standardized Ultrasonic Welding Test Specimen for Thermoplastics
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds

B2.1/B2.1M:2014	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.1/B2.1M-BMG:2014	Base Metal Grouping for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.2/B2.2M:2010	Specification for Brazing Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
B2.4:2012	Specification for Welding Procedure and Performance Qualification for Thermoplastics
B5.1:2013	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspectors
B5.2:2001	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Inspector Specialists and Welding Inspector Assistants
B5.4:2005	Specification for the Qualification of Welder Test Facilities
B5.5:2011	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Educators
B5.9:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Supervisors
B5.14:2009	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Sales Representatives
B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
B5.16:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Engineers
B5.17:2014	Specification for the Qualification of Welding Fabricators
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C2.16/C2.16M:2017	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
C7.4/C7.4M:2017	Process Specification and Operator Qualification for Laser Beam Welding
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
G1.6:2006	Specification for the Qualification of Plastics Welding Inspectors for Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
PAPQV	The Professionals Advisor on Procedure Qualification Variables

B5.15:2010	Specification for the Qualification of Radiographic Interpreters
QC15:2008	Specification for the Certification of Radiographic Interpreters

D15.1/D15.1M:2012-AMD1	Railroad Welding Specification for Cars and Locomotives
D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles

A1.1:2001	Metric Practice Guide for the Welding Industry
A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding* Brazing* and Nondestructive Examination
A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions
A3.1:2010	Master Chart of Welding and Joining Processes
JWE	Jeffersons Welding Encyclopedia
PHB-5	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Metric Practices for the Welding Industry
PPGHF	The Practical Reference Guide for Hardfacing
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
TWM	Total Welding Management
WHB-1-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition* Volume 1* Welding Science and Technology
WHB-2-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 2* Welding Processes* Part 1
WHB-3-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 3* Welding Processes* Part 2
WHB-4-9	Welding Handbook  Ninth Edition* Volume 4* Materials and Applications* Part 1
WHB-5-9	Welding Handbook Ninth Edition* Volume 5* Materials and Applications* Part 2

A10.1M:2007	Specification for Calibration and Performance testing of Secondary Current Sensing Coils and Weld Monitors used in Single-Phase AC Resistance Welding
C1.1M/C1.1:2012	Recommended Practices for Resistance Welding
C1.4M/C1.4:2017	Specification for Resistance Welding of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steels
C1.5:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Resistance Welding Technicians
C3.9M/C3.9:2009	Specification for Resistance Brazing
D8.1M:2013	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Steel
D8.2M:2017	Specification for Automotive Weld Quality  Resistance Spot Welding of Aluminium
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D17.2/D17.2M:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding for Aerospace Applications
J1.1M/J1.1:2013	Specification for Resistance Welding Controls
J1.2M/J1.2;2016	Guide to Installation and Maintenance of Resistance Welding Machines
RWM	Resistance Welding Manual
RWPH	Resistance Welding Pocket Handbook
QC20:2011	Standard for the AWS Certification of Resistance Welding Technicians

D16.1M/D16.1:2004	Specification for Robotic Arc Welding Safety
D16.2M/16.2:2007	Guide for Components of Robotic and Automatic Arc Welding Installations
D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
D16.4M/D16.4:2015	Specification for the Qualification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel
PRGP	Practical Reference Guide to Positioning
QC19:2002	Standard for the AWS Certification of Robotic Arc Welding Personnel

D16.3M/ D16.3:2009	Risk Assessment Guide for Robotic Arc Welding
EWH-1 thru 14	Effects of Welding on Health* Vol. I through XIV
F1.1M:2006	Method for Sampling Airborne Particulates Generated by Welding and Allied Processes
F1.2:2013	Laboratory Method for Measuring Fume Generation Rates and Total Fume Emission of Welding and Allied Processes
F1.3:2006	A Sampling Strategy Guide for Evaluating Contaminants in the Welding Environment
F1.6:2003	Guide for Estimating Welding Emissions for EPA and Ventilation Permit Reporting
F2.2:2001 (R2010)	Lens Shade Selector
F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens
F3.2M/F3.2:2001	Ventilation Guide for Weld Fume
F4.1:2007	Safe Practices for the Preparation of Containers and Piping for Welding and Cutting
FUMES AND GASES	Fumes and Gases in the Welding Environment
Z49.1:2012	Safety in Welding* Cutting* and Allied Processes

D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D8.9M:2012	Recommended Practices for Test Methods for Evaluating the Resistance Spot Welding Behavior of Automotive Sheet Steel Materials
D9.1M/D9.1:2012	Sheet Metal Welding Code

PHB-7	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Shielded Metal Arc Welding (SMAW)

A5.32M/A5.32 (ISO 14175 MOD):2011	Welding Consumables  Gases & Gas Mixtures for Fusion Welding and Allied Processes
C5.10/C5.10M :2003	Recommended Practices for Shielding  Gases for Welding and Cutting

SHB	Soldering Handbook
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices
B2.3/B2.3M:2012	Specification for Soldering Procedure and Performance Qualification
C3.11M/C3.11:2011	Specification for Torch Soldering
C3.12M/C3.12:2017	Specification for furnace soldering

A4.2M (ISO 8429 MOD):2006 (R2014)	Standard Procedures for Calibrating Magnetic Instruments to Measure the Delta Ferrite Content of Austenitic and Duplex Ferritic-Austenitic Stainless Steel Weld Metal
A5.4/A5.4M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.9/A5.9M:2017	Welding Consumables - Wire Electrodes* Strip Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Arc Welding Of Stainless And Heat Resistant Steel - Classification
A5.22/A5.22M:2012	Specification for Stainless Steel Flux Cored and Metal Cored Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.6/D1.6M:2017	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D10.4:1986	Recommended Practices for Welding Austenitic Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D10.18M/D10.18:2008	Guide for Welding Ferritic/Austenitic Duplex Stainless Steel Piping and Tubing
D18.1:2009	Specification for Welding of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube and Pipe Systems in Sanitary (Hygienic) Applications
D18.2:2009	Guide to Weld Discoloration Levels on Inside of Austenitic Stainless Steel Tube
G2.3M/G2.3:2012	Guide for the Joining of Solid Solution Austenitic Stainless Steels
PASS	The Professionals Advisor on Welding of Stainless Steels
WQS	Welding Stainless SteelQuestions and Answers

D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
PHB-1	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Arc Welding Steel

D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.1 CCRM:2015	Code Clinic for Study of AWS D1.1 Structural Welding CodeSteel* Reference Manual
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.3/D1.3M:2008	Structural Welding CodeSheet Steel
D1.4/D1.4M:2011	Structural Welding CodeReinforcing Steel
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2017	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel
D1.7/D1.7M:2010	Guide to Repair and Strengthening of Existing Structures
D1.8/D1.8M:2016	Structural Welding CodeSeismic Supplement
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
PHB-3	The Everyday Pocket Handbook on Welded Joint Details for Structural Applications
PHB-6	The Everyday Pocket Handbook for Visual Inspection of D1.1 Structural Welding Codes Fabrication & Welding Requirements

D1.1/D1.1M:2015	Structural Welding Code-Steel
D1.2/D1.2M:2014	Structural Welding Code  Aluminum
D1.5M/D1.5:2015	Bridge Welding Code
D1.6/D1.6M:2007	Structural Welding CodeStainless Steel

A5.13/A5.13M:2010	Specification for Surfacing Electrodes for Shielded Metal Arc Welding
A5.21/A5.21M:2011	Specification for Bare Electrodes and Rods for Surfacing

A2.4:2012	Standard Symbols for Welding* Brazing* and Nondestructive Examination

A3.0M/A3.0:2010	Standard Welding Terms and Definitions

C2.16/C2.16M:2017	Guide for Thermal-Spray Operator Qualification
C2.18:1993	Guide for the Protection of Steel with Thermal Sprayed Coatings of Aluminum and Zinc and Their Alloys and Composites
C2.19/C2.19M:2013	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings to Machine Elements for OEM & Repair
C2.20/C2.20M:2002	Specification for Thermal Spraying Zinc Anodes on Steel Reinforced Concrete
C2.21M/C2.21:2015	Specification for Thermal Spray Equipment Acceptance Inspection
C2.23M/C2.23:2003	Specification for the Application of Thermal Spray Coatings (Metallizing) of Aluminum* Zinc* and Their Alloys and Composites for the Corrosion Protection of Steel
C2.25/C2.25M:2012	Specification for Thermal Spray Feedstock  Wire and Rods
TSM	Thermal Spray Manual
TSS	Thermal Spraying Practice* Theory and Application
TST	ASM Handbook Volume 5A: Thermal Spray Technology

D15.2/D15.2M:2013	Recommended Practices for the Welding of Rails and Related Rail Components for Use by Rail Vehicles

A5.16/A5.16M (ISO 24034 MOD):2013	Specification for Titanium and Titanium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
D1.9/D1.9M:2015	Structural Welding CodeTitanium
D10.6/D10.6M:2000	Recommended Practices for Gas Tungsten Arc Welding of Titanium Piping and Tubing
G2.4/G2.4M:2014	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Titanium and Titanium Alloys

D3.6M:2017	Underwater Welding Code

F2.3M:2011	Specification for Use and Performance of Transparent Welding Curtains and Screens

WZC	Welding Zinc-Coated Steels

A5.24/A5.24M:2014	Specification for Zirconium and Zirconium-Alloy Welding Electrodes and Rods
G2.5/G2.5M:2012	Guide for the Fusion Welding of Zirconium and Zirconium Alloys


the missing:

A2.1 WC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
A2.1 DC:2012	Welding Symbol Charts
D1.1-SWJ-WC	Welded Joint Details Wall Chart
TIH-H	The Industrial Hobarts
G1.10M:2016	Guide for the Evaluation of Hot Gas* Hot Gas Extrusion* and Heated Tool Butt Thermoplastic Welds
GHSP	Guideline for Hand Soldering Practices


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hakkik

Hi everybody

Anyone got AWS D1.6* 2017* edition

Thanks

----------


## fan_zou@126.com

thanks a lot!

----------


## Princesza

Hi guys,

can anyone upload me   "A5.9/A5.9M:2017	Welding Consumables - Wire Electrodes* Strip Electrodes* Wires and Rods for Arc Welding Of Stainless And Heat Resistant Steel - Classification" only?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Raufkhan

Dear BornToSin,


Thank you so much, Great Job.......See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## phanos

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you BornToSin, excellent. :Bee:

----------


## larry5six

does anyone have the d1.8 2008?

----------


## Subnet Jhunly

Does anyone here have A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013 Welding ConsumablesProcurement of Filler Metals and Fluxes . Thanks in advance.

----------


## racp12

Mr. BornToSin,
Post # 64  provides excellent references for spanish speaking colleagues.
Post #69 is superb.
Thank you very much for both posts.

----------


## didisong

thanks for sharing

----------


## blaypoy206

Thank you so much for sharing!

----------


## daniel.torres

Here it is AWS A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi July.
Down it is link for downloading AWS A5.01M/A5.01 (ISO 14344 MOD):2013
By

----------


## catelsan

Thank you Sir

----------


## Sagittarius12

Thank you very much for the provided

----------


## geneba

Does any have a copy of the Welding inspection technology book fifth edition 2008

See More: AWS Codes, Publications....

----------


## cpchonburi

Please share AWS C5.2 -2001 RECOMMENDED PRACTICES FOR PLASMA ARC CUTTING AND GOUGING . Thanks.

----------


## racp12

Mr. daniel.torres,
Thanks a lot

----------


## trinishotta

Thanks for sharing

----------


## ptb

Pl share 
D1.1 2020

Lot of Thanks

----------


## peterpan9985

thank you!

----------


## jayliga7

Thank you sir!

----------


## jackmoe

Looking for AWS B2.1 any year. Need Specification and not materials

----------


## Diana Palacios Vidal

thanks

----------


## gs153

AWS B2.1 
download link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

